# Bream in Ditch



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Definitely do. A two or three weight fly rod would be even more fun!


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

Too many trees for a fly rod, but I will have to try it!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I would suggest fishing while your on the clock. Nothing better than getting paid to fish.


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

